

Urgent: Does anyone have a contact at Weebly (YC W07)? - DonaldH

For the past 3 weeks we have been unable to export orders from our online store, and this is delaying the shipment of over $300,000 worth of orders. My emails to support@weebly.com have gone unanswered. Can someone at Weebly please help us resolve this?
======
martinesko36
I don't, but you can try emailing founders@weebly.com -- it is an email
address that is supposed to go directly to the founders.

------
drusenko
hey there, can you please email me at david@weebly.com? i will make sure we
get this sorted ASAP. really sorry about this.

~~~
DonaldH
Email sent! Thanks!

